
Brakeman Pro Engine Is Here - InAnEmergency
https://brakemanpro.com/2016/09/14/brakeman-pro-engine-is-here
======
ejcx
Brakeman is really high quality. If you are doing anything appsec related with
ruby or are not an appsec person with a ruby codebase, brakeman is very
helpful.

